# Which Mantis For Which Enclosure?



## sinensispsyched (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay, I've got three or so ghost mantis nymphs coming in the near future, one subadult chinese mantis, and one adult chinese mantis. To fit the two species, I've got two deli cups, a faunatorium enclosure, and a glass terrarium/aquarium.

I'm afraid to put my adult chinese out in a screen enclosure, due to the cooler enclosures. The glass terrarium isn't great because it is without screen sides and would not hold enough humidity. The two deli cups might work out, but I'd have to move the two chinese mantids to other enclosures, which might mean the screen enclosure, with no humidity.

Lastly, I could somehow modify the screen enclosure to fit the ghosts, but it has no humidity, no matter how many times I spray it in a day. Any ideas on how to modify it, as well as which species should go in each enclosure?

~Keegan


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 25, 2011)

sinensispsyched said:


> Lastly, I could somehow modify the screen enclosure to fit the ghosts, but it has no humidity, no matter how many times I spray it in a day. Any ideas on how to modify it, as well as which species should go in each enclosure?


You could tape some plastic wrap around it. It won't be pretty, but it'll do in a pinch.

Tom


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

I would go with the glass, it should hold RH the best, some cheap dollar store sponges can hold moisture for over a day or so, paper towel works but it does dry up quickly.

Tom's idea is also another way to go.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 25, 2011)

Pardon me for asking a dumb question but what is RH?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

RH=relative humidity


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

Adults can deal with less humidity because you don't have to worry they may molt. Female Chinese would be the biggest in your collection so bare that in mind. The adult would do fine in a screen enclosure (are we talking about a net cage?).

Like others have said, you can cover screens with plastic to help hold humidity. I like to add a shallow dish of damp sphagnum moss. You can add water to it as needed and it does a good job of keeping the tank more humid.

Ghosts do well kept communally so you may want to consider keeping them together in one of the bigger enclosures that will hold humidity well. I don't recommend the screen enclosure unless you add moss and a paper towel on the floor that you moisten a couple times per day. The aquarium would be fine if you cover half to top with plastic. Just be sure to fill it with branches for them to climb on and be aware that aquariums are far from ideal unless you make a small hole for feeding. Otherwise you have to remove the whole lid and let loose any flies in there. You will need to feed them flies. That's their preferred food.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope to be getting three L2/ L3 ghost nymphs. Could I put all three in a 32 oz deli cup?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 26, 2011)

That's fine, but if only getting 3 I would put them into individual cups to eliminate any possible cannibalization.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 26, 2011)

An 80oz tub should be large enough for all 3 Ghosts to live comfortably, at least until their later instars.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, good job it's Saturday. You simply need a few more 32oz cups and Mantisplace ships out on Monday. Make sure to order them with lids!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 2, 2011)

Mantisplace.com DOES not always send out on MONDAY. I ordered from them on 11/27/2011 and they didn't send the package out until12/2/2011. My nymphs have been hungry and FIVE have died.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 5, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Mantisplace.com DOES not always send out on MONDAY. I ordered from them on 11/27/2011 and they didn't send the package out until12/2/2011. My nymphs have been hungry and FIVE have died.


Hmm.. I send an E-mail to [email protected] .. asking the shipping cost to Canada 2 days ago I did not even get a Response  Anyone know whats going on with Mantis place.com ??? can't Order if they don't reply me ......


----------



## frogparty (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a speedy response from mantisplace.com, but coming from the dart frog world, Im always super paranoid about having enough feeders of multiple sizes around at all times. 2 types fruit flies, 4 types isopods, 3 types springtails at all times.

Its strange to be having to order fly pupae, but Id rather not culture them myself due to the smell. At least my fruit fly media doesnt smell like rotting garbage, or dog sh*t

In a pinch, I have LLL reptile just a few miles away, and can get small dubia roaches or crickets if in need


----------

